# Shiawassee live



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fsamie1 said:


> C'mon kid, the whole place was dead. no body shot anything.


you didn't hunt 2nd half of day.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> Must be today's hunt. yesterday was dead. I am sure today was better with cold front. PM me what zone you got them today?  I starting to think you feed them someplace.  Yesterday everybody picked Prior road and a few 9-14, one guy picked 50 was that you? is that the zone you feed them?:lol:


I told you to stick around. Mid day-afternoon is the best. One day you will take my advice. One day.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you didn't hunt 2nd half of day.


Right, I had to take my boat to Butch for winch installation. I am sure it was dead in the afternoon too. 72 degrees.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fsamie1 said:


> Right, I had to take my boat to Butch for winch installation. I am sure it was dead in the afternoon too. 72 degrees.


see take my advice...as i'm not even gonna answer this question as it would be giving away TMI. you will never know if it was good or not because you left and want everyone to give you the answer for you....put yer time in and you would know the answer like the rest of us. lol


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> I told you to stick around. Mid day-afternoon is the best. One day you will take my advice. One day.


If you got them yesterday, why didn't you post the picture yesterday?


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

fsamie1 said:


> If you got them yesterday, why didn't you post the picture yesterday?


not everyone takes pictures of their game and fish.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> see take my advice...as i'm not even gonna answer this question as it would be giving away TMI. you will never know if it was good or not because you left and want everyone to give you the answer for you....put yer time in and you would know the answer like the rest of us. lol


Have some mercy for 66 year old man, woke up at 2:30 am, left at 3 am, drove 92 miles, got there at 4:30, picked 15th, got a decent corn, and did not see a duck for 3 hours. you want him to stay until 5:20 pm, leave about 6:30 pm and get home at 8 pm. That is almost 18 hours. Cannot do it, I probably fall sleep driving back. did they fly in the afternoon?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is what I got this afternoon at upper Lake Erie, flock of 10 redhead 1/4 mile away, called and turned them around, they came right in, picked 2 drakes, got one and crippled the other one. To my surprise, there were no bluebills around, that is really odd for this time of the year, usually, there thousands of BBs by shipping channel. Explain that.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

thats a great looking redhead Samie. Can't figure out why the BB's aren't around yet, maybe this cold front will bring them down


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

fsamie1 said:


> That is against you religion to help others to be successful. Maybe I come up there Friday, my winch should be ready.


He's given you more help on this page than you deserve, that's for sure.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

dankoustas said:


> thats a great looking redhead Samie. Can't figure out why the BB's aren't around yet, maybe this cold front will bring them down


Plenty of BB's on Saginaw Bay. We've been shooting them for several weeks now. Limited out on one flock tonight.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i finished your winch, its ready to go...just don't unwind that cable off there, left you a gift on the drum. ;P


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i finished your winch, its ready to go...just don't unwind that cable off there, left you a gift on the drum. ;P
> 
> View attachment 602089


Only the best for Samie, he deserves it


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i finished your winch, its ready to go...just don't unwind that cable off there, left you a gift on the drum. ;P
> 
> View attachment 602089


Thanks Kid. Hopefully, I get my first Shia duck today.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> Thanks Kid. Hopefully, I get my first Shia duck today.


If you’re hunting today you should have no reason not to shoot a bird. Especially this afternoon with the wind shift and temp drop.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I really really hope Samie gets some
Birds today. Because his 0-2 count is screwing up our birds/hunter ratio. Plus, I applaud him trying.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Should be a good hunt today out there.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

My buddies forgot to put my name on the card this morning while I had dad duty. 
I’m not too butt hurt about it because I felt guilty anyway for not being there when folks drive a lot farther than I have to to draw a unit.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

That still stinks though! I just can't figure out how to make it work to get over there this year with only a 5am draw. Kids in school and with the whole Covid thing I'm limiting the amount of times I ask grandparents to watch the boys. Won't be long though until they're old enough to hunt Shia with us.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Outdoor Gal said:


> That still stinks though! I just can't figure out how to make it work to get over there this year with only a 5am draw. Kids in school and with the whole Covid thing I'm limiting the amount of times I ask grandparents to watch the boys. Won't be long though until they're old enough to hunt Shia with us.


Can you get up there for the draw and then run back home? Have someone put you on a card?


----------

